# Not sure if this is something to be worried about. :/



## Cloud_the_bunny (May 15, 2014)

Cloud has recently started having soft poops. I haven't really changed much in her diet except the vet said to reduce the amount of pellets I feed her, so I did that. It's not runny or anything, just a bit soft and she's been laying in it. :/ normally she has one spot she likes to do her business in. But recently she's been pooping where she lays and smashing it into the bottom of her cage. I give her plenty of Timothy hay but she has also not been eating it. Is the soft poop because she's not eating her hay, or could it be something different? I called the vet but they have to call me back and I don't know when I'll hear from them. So I figured I'd ask all of you wonderful bunny parents. &#128522; Thanks in advance for any responses/advise! And sorry if this is a long post.


----------



## pani (May 15, 2014)

Is the soft poop more like these...











... or these?






If it's the top one, then they're just excess cecotropes, which can be caused by stress, a change in diet, or a few other things. If they're more like the bottom ones and just soft, less formed normal droppings, that's cecal dysbiosis.

"Cecal dysbiosis is poop that isn't completely formed and is doughy or pasty and is usually quite smelly. It can be caused by stress, illness or a diet too rich in starch, fat or sugar. This shouldn't be confused with normal cecotropes that have been smooshed by your rabbit's feet or bottom. If you're not sure, you may have to poke around to see if the mess comes apart in layers (cecotope) or if it's completely formless (cecal dysbiosis). The alternative is to watch for the next batch. You should monitor any bunny with dysbiosis for signs of illness. Take their temperature to rule out an infection. If the dysbiosis persists or isn't reduced by eliminating treats, schedule a vet visit."

More information on bunny poops - http://imgur.com/a/5N4lD


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (May 15, 2014)

this was just this morning right before I changed her bedding.


----------



## pani (May 15, 2014)

Looks like cecotropes to me!

I've had a few runs with my bunnies leaving out excess cecotropes. Reasons I've attributed are diet changes, stress, overproduction of cecals, being too young to realise they need to eat them... etc. Leaving them out isn't _too_ worrisome, so you don't need to fret.  I would just keep an eye on it, perhaps reduce the pellets a bit more and try to encourage her to eat more hay.


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (May 15, 2014)

Okay thank you! &#128522; and another question, how can I encourage her to eat her hay? She hasn't been eating it at all and I don't know if it's the brand or what. Could changing the brand help?


----------



## pani (May 15, 2014)

Perhaps.  You can also get kinds of hay that have herbs and things through them, which might help to entice her to eat them. If she's young (under 12 months), you might also consider mixing some alfalfa hay with grass hay.


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (May 15, 2014)

Okay I'll try that thank you! &#128522;


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 15, 2014)

The production of too many cecotropes is sometimes caused by a diet high in carbohydrates, protein, or sugar. The rabbit ignores these extra dropping as they contain unneeded nutrients and they become stuck in the fur or squished on the floor instead.This is most commonly a result of too much dry food or too many processed treats. In which case, you can resolve it by reducing the amount of pellets and increasing the amount of hay or feeding higher fibre/lower protein pellets.

Heres some tips! reduce the pellets and feed them for breakfast and just provide hay throughout the day.

Mix tasty bits in with the hay encouraging her to forage in there, such as grass and herbs

Mix a few hays into one pile

Stuff toilet roll tubes with hay to make fun games for her or fill boxes with hay and cut holes.

put a pile of hay in her litter tray

spray pineapple juice on hay


----------

